# Taschenrechner mit plus



## newjava (10. Jan 2010)

Hallo ihr,
kann mir jemand mal bitte auf die Sprünge helfen?
ich arbeite mit dem java editor,
und wollte jez nur mal wissen wie man einen Taschenrechner programmieren
kann der plus rechnet, mehr will ich nich im internet finde ich nur taschenrechner die sonst 
was können, könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Spin (10. Jan 2010)

Gerne

In der Konsole oder in einem Frame?


```
int a = 5;
int b = 10;
int sum = a+b;

System.out.println(sum);
```

Schon hast du ein Programm was berechnet.

Andernfalls nutze java.util.Scanner um Daten einlesen zu lassen.
Kannst denn Zahlen variieren  XD


Sonst : 

Jede Menge Buttons, Textfelder , Listener und Köpfchen 
fertig.


Ich meine versuch dich und stell einfach mal Code vor, gruß


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Jan 2010)

Soll das ein grafischer Taschenrechner sein, oder nur per Konsole oder um was gehts dir genau?
Wie soll der User die Zahlen eingeben?
Man kann das halt auf tausend verschiedenen Wegen machen, mehr Infos wie genau das aussehen soll musst du schon liefern und vor allem auch, woran es bei dir scheitert das umzusetzen?

Konsolen-Addition *könnte* so aussehen:

```
public static void main(String... args) {
	Scanner in = new Scanner(System.in);
	System.out.println("Bitte Addition eingeben: Bsp.: 5+1+55+10");
	String[] zahlen = in.next().split("\\+");
	int sum = 0;
	for (String string : zahlen) {
	    sum += Integer.parseInt(string);
	}
	System.out.println("Ergebnis = " + sum);
    }
```


----------



## U2nt (10. Jan 2010)

Und ein grafischer *könnte* so aussehen:


```
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Frame extends JFrame {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	private JTextField zahl1TXT, zahl2TXT = null;
	private JLabel plusLBL = null;
	private JButton calcBTN;
	
	private int result = 0;
	
	public Frame() {
		super("Rechner");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setSize(150, 100);
		setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		setResizable(false);
		setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		
		zahl1TXT = new JTextField("5", 4);		
		plusLBL = new JLabel("+");
		zahl2TXT = new JTextField("5", 4);
		calcBTN = new JButton("- Berechnen! -");
		calcBTN.addActionListener(
				new ActionListener() {
					@Override
					public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
						try {
							result = Integer.parseInt(zahl1TXT.getText()) + Integer.parseInt(zahl2TXT.getText());						
							JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, String.format("Das Ergebnis ist: %d", result));
						} catch(NumberFormatException ex) {
							JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Bitte nur Zahlen eintippen!");
						}
					}
				}
		);		
		
		add(zahl1TXT);
		add(plusLBL);
		add(zahl2TXT);
		add(calcBTN);
		
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Frame();
	}
}
```

D)


----------



## newjava (10. Jan 2010)

nein
in einem Frame
ein Textfeld für die erste zahl
ein Textfeld für die zweite zahl
ein button der alles ausrechnet
und ein Textfeld wo das ergebnis drin steht
und ich möchte nich den text wie ich mir alles selber erstellen kann !!
ich wollte da noch was wissen,
in delphi hies es Showmessage("text");
wie ist das bei java? ich klicke auf ein Label und dann kommt meine nachricht?
natürlich kann das nich in der konsole sein^^


----------



## U2nt (10. Jan 2010)

Hey, das was ich oben gegeben habe IST ein Frame mit 2 Textfeldern und einem Button! Einzigster Unterschied: Anstatt einem dritten Textfeld, wo das Ergebnis drinsteht, öffnet sich ein Dialog mit dem Ergebnis, habs hier mal als .jar (Doppelklick) exportiert.


----------



## newjava (10. Jan 2010)

ja ich seh dort aber nich die funktion


----------



## U2nt (10. Jan 2010)

Was für eine Funktion denn?


----------



## OiM86 (10. Jan 2010)

Du kannst die .jar entpacken


----------

